

UK goes ODF 1.2, no more Microsoft Office formats - jwildeboer
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/open-document-formats-selected-to-meet-user-needs

======
jwildeboer
After a long and sometimes brutal lobby war, the UK cabinet office has adopted
ODF 1.2, the Open Document Format over Microsofts OOXML.

------
wintermute306
There seems to be some big changes in digital for .gov at the moment, this is
some great news. The more Micro$oft has to loosen it's grip on this country
the better.

------
_random_
Shame...

~~~
robin_reala
In what sense?

